#ubuntu-il 2011-10-10
<moshe742> אתה יודע מה מחקת?
<trew100> או יש לי פלאש
<trew100> כן מחקתי תיקיה בתוך  APT
<moshe742> מה השגיאה שיש לך?
<trew100> היה לי שם הרבה קבצי התקנה ישנים ותטעות נכנסה לשם גם התיקיה
<trew100> אין לי שגיאה פשוט מנהל החבילות קורס
<trew100> אבל נראה לי שהצלחתי להסתדר
<moshe742> תנסה להפעיל אותו מהמסוף
<trew100> אני יבדק ויודיע
<moshe742> שם בטוח תהיה שגיאה
<trew100> כן
<trew100> הוא קרס לי ש בפלאש אז אני לא יודע אם עדיין הבעיה קיימת
<jc2000> שלום
<serfus> jc2000, הסתדרת בסוף?
<jc2000> אני עובד על זה עכשיו
<jc2000> סיוט משעמם ואיטי
<serfus> העיקר שאתה מתקרב לעבר המטרה
<jc2000> נקווה
<mvo> hello! if there is anyone here speaking (well, reading :) hebrews (I guess there is ;), could you please have a look at https://launchpadlibrarian.net/82484100/update-notifier-he.png and tell me if that string is correct ? and correctly line broken too?
<sijp> mvo : it seems to me properly RTL aligned, are you referring only to the way it looks or do you ask about the translation itself?
<sijp> btw, the other lines could be left and RTL'd also
<mvo> sijp: about the line breaks in particular, if its looking good and correct, I'm happy
<sijp> It looks great for me
<mvo> sijp: the lines before the first seperator should be left actually? or what does "btw, the other lines could be left and RTL'd also" mean (sorry about my ignorance for rtl text)
<sijp> no no sorry
<sijp> I wanted to right they should be right
<sijp> to write
<sijp> argggg
<sijp> lack of sleep sorry
<sijp> everything should be aligned to the right :)
<mvo> thanks!
<sijp> I guess it's a GTK issue though
<mvo> so the part after the first seperator is actually not quite correct? but its juts the alignment, the text itself is readable and ok etc?
<sijp> The greyed text looks perfect
<sijp> the other lines (after the separators) should be right-aligned. like the text above it. the Tick should be also flipped and placed right to the text
<sijp> but I don't know how much of it is ubuntu's responsibility or GTK's
<mvo> thanks a lot sijp ! that helped me a great deal
<sijp> you are welcome :)
<sijp> think about it as if you read English through a mirror :)
<mvo> hhaha
<mvo> just with a bunch of additional charackters I guess :P
<sijp> wait up
<sijp> I've made a mock up
<sijp> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/684/heb.png/
<sijp> I forgot to flip the tick, but I'm not sure if it's already flipped
<sijp> mvo ↑
<sijp> Anyway I'm off, hope this helped
<mvo> thanks
<mvo> meh, too late
 * mvo really would have liked to thank sijp for his help again
<trew100> חי
<trew100> בועט אני כבר מקווה
<serfus> אני מחפש איזו תכנה שבה אני יכול להכניס את השעות שאני עובד, והיא תחשב לי את השכר וכו'
<Or_schapira> calc?
<serfus> אופיס?
<Or_schapira> fi
<serfus> כבר הציעו לי, אבל את לא מכירה איזו תוכנה שעושה את זה באופן נחמד יותר
<serfus> ?
<Or_schapira> אני אישית הייתי משתמשת בקאלק של ג'מייל
<serfus> אני רוצה משהו שיהיה לי פשוט להכניס שעות ותאריכים, ככה שיצא לי גם בסוף את המשכורת
<Or_schapira> (גוגל דוקס)
<serfus> אם בקאלנדר של גוגל היתה אפשרות כזאת זה היה נחמד
<moshe742> היי חברים
<serfus> בוקר טוב moshe742
<Or_schapira> זה אכן יכול להיות אחלה פיצ'ר
<Or_schapira> זה משה שאני מכירה?
<moshe742> כן, ואני מכיר אותך יותר כלאה, אבל לא נורא, נתרגל:)
<moshe742> מישהו מכם מגיע לאייקון?
<Or_schapira> פחחחח.... משה מקרית אונו?
<Or_schapira> מה זה אייקון.
<Or_schapira> ?
<Or_schapira> לא היית באוגוסט פינגוין!
<moshe742> כנס מד"ב פנטזיה בסוכות
<moshe742> אור יהודה
<serfus> הוא כן
<serfus> את היית?
<Or_schapira> אני הייתי
<moshe742> הייתי בכנס, ואני חושב שגם ראיתי אותך, אבל לא ממש זוכר
<Or_schapira> אוקיי
<Or_schapira> אז יכול להיות ששכחתי שראיתי אותך
<serfus> קפצת לדוכן של אובונטו?
<Or_schapira> אני הייתי בקבלת פנים
<serfus> אני עמדתי בדוכן!
<Or_schapira> אבל גם קפצתי לבקר בדוכן אובונטו
<serfus> רוב הזמן לפחות
<moshe742> ברור שקפצתי לדוכן, אני הבאתי את רוב הציוד לדוכן
<Or_schapira> בקבלת פנים?
<serfus> גם
<serfus> אולי ראיתי אותך ואני לא יודע שזאת את
<Or_schapira> עם כובע
<Or_schapira> והיה חסר לי חולצה אז קפלן השאיל לי חולצה
<moshe742> אתה יכול לראות תמונה שלה בפורום, האווטר שלה זה תמונה שלה והניק שלה אותו שם
<Or_schapira> כי חשבתי שיחלקו חולצות
<serfus> באת ערומה? O_0
<moshe742> Or_schapira, את באה לכנס?
<moshe742> ואביב?
<Or_schapira> מה לי ולמד"ב?
<serfus> אם אני אבוא זה רק ברגע האחרון
<serfus> כניסה עולה כסף?
<moshe742> לאו דווקא למד"ב, גם לעזור בדוכן, ותתפלאי כמה את יכולה להינות שם
<moshe742> כניסה לכנס לא, לאירועים כן
<serfus> אז כל עוד אני רק בדוכן, אני לא משלם?
<moshe742> נכון מאוד
<serfus> אוקיי, זה כבר טוב :)
<serfus> אני אעשה מאמצים להגיע לדוכן
<moshe742> אגב, אני חושב לקנות כמה בקבוקי שתיה לחברה שיהיו שם (כרגע 2), אני רוצה לקחת את הכסף עבור זה מהכסף של אובונטו ישראל, מה דעתך?
<serfus> אם זה רק שתייה, אז בהחלט מקובל מצידי
<serfus> מגיע לכאלה שמתנדבים ועוזרים משהו בתמורה
<moshe742> הרעיון לקנות כמה בקבוקי מים, זה הכל
<serfus> אני חושב שאם תבקש יפה מקפלן הוא יכול לסדר גם יותר מזה
<trew100> זה נכון שהולך להיות שם גם בלנדר?
<serfus> במבה וקולה אולי :)
<moshe742> אגב, הרעיון שיהיה לא רק אובונטו אלא גם הפצות אחרות
<trew100> עבר לי משהו כזה משלומי ישראלי
<moshe742> גם רעיון לדבר איתו, הייתי צריך לחשוב על זה, למרות שבמקרה הזה אולי תהיה בעיה כי אני גם בועדת הביקורת של המקור
<serfus> moshe742, למקור יש תקציב שמיועד לכיבוד במפגשים, אני בטוח שיסכימו לתת
<moshe742> אני אדבר איתו מחר לגבי זה
<serfus> אם הכסף לא יצא מהמקור, אז נצטרך לראות מה עושים
<serfus> כי אני לא יודע למי יש כרגע רשות להוציא כסף מהחשבון
<serfus> אם אתה מדבר עם קפלן, אשמח אם תברר גם את זה על הדרך
<moshe742> יש לי עדיין את הכסף מכנס עולמות (הכנס של פסח), ובכל מקרה אם אנו רוצים להוציא כסף צריך לבקש מקפלן והוא מעביר לנו
<serfus> לפני כמה זמן, כשרציתי לקנות מעטפות היתה איזה בעיה עם הכספים
<serfus> צריך להוציא ואז לקבל החזר בעקרון
<serfus> אבל אני לא בטוח מי יכול להוציא
<serfus> בכל מקרה, אם אתה גם ככה מדבר איתו, תברר :)
<moshe742> עד כמה שאני יודע אין לאף אחד מאצלנו הרשאות לחשבון של המקור אז לא הבנתי למה אתה מתכוון
<serfus> לא לחשבון עצמו
<serfus> לקבלת החזר
<serfus> אני מניח שלא כל בן אדם זכאי לקבל החזר מהחשבון הזה
<moshe742> אני חושב שמספיק להראות קבלות אבל אשאל אותו אם זה הכל או שיש עוד משהו שצריך
<serfus> כן, תשאל
<moshe742> אגב, האם זה שאנו לא קבוצה רשמית אומר שלא נקבל עכשיו דיסקים?
<serfus> נכון
<serfus> אם נרצה דיסקים, נצטרך להדפיס אותם בעצמנו
<moshe742> אוקי, הבעיה זה ההוצאה הכספית בענין הזה, זה לא זול בכלל...
<serfus> בכלל לא, אבל אם אנחנו כבר מוציאים בעצמנו דיסקים אז אפשר לגבות סכום סימלי
<serfus> שיכסה את ההוצאות ואולי קצת עוד
<serfus> זה אפשרי, יש לוקואים שעושים את זה
<moshe742> מדובר על מאות שקלים עבור 100-200 דיסקים
<moshe742> השאלה אם יש לנו קהל מספיק גדול עבור זה
<serfus> נגיד שאנחנו מוצאים 100 דיסקים, מוכרים כל אחד ב־5 שקל
<serfus> אני בטוח שבאיזה 2-3 כנסים/אירועים אפשר למכור את הכל
<serfus> אבל זה עוד הכל תאורטי
<moshe742> אבל זו הנקודה, האם בטוח שתוכל למכור אותם כשיודעים שאפשר להוריד את זה מהרשת? לא בטוח...
<moshe742> למה תאורתי?
<serfus> זאת תרומה
<serfus> אנשים לא קונים את זה מאתנו כעסק
<serfus> אז במקום לשים תמורה ולא לקבל כלום
<serfus> אתה שם 5 שקל (נגיד)
<serfus> ומקבל דיסק
<serfus> אף אחד לא באמת צריך דיסקים היום
<serfus> לא בישראל לפחוץ
<serfus> זה תאוריתי כי כרגע אין מספיק אנשים שיש להם זמן פנוי לעשות דברים כאלה
<serfus> עד שלא נמצא לזה פתרון...... לא יודע מה יהיה
<serfus> אני חייב לזוז עכשיו
<serfus> moshe742, אשמח להמשיך איתך את השיחה מחר
<serfus> לילה טוב
<moshe742> לילה טוב
<Or_schapira> אם תחלקו דיסקים צרובים זה לא בטוח ייראה טוב
<Or_schapira> אל תשכחו שאחד הדברים שרוצים להעביר זה מסר של חוקיות
<trew100> 1+
<asw3_> <serfus> אף אחד לא באמת צריך דיסקים היום
<asw3_> זה מצחיק הקטע עם הדיסקים
<asw3_> היום לכל אחד יש דיסקים לצריבה
<asw3_> זה מוצר יחסית נפוץ
<asw3_> לא משנה שהוא הולך ונעלם
#ubuntu-il 2011-10-11
<or_phone> בוקר טוב!
<HaimN> serfus, מה נשמע? הספירה לאחור באתר לא מעודכנת
<HaimN> 11.10 יוצא בתאריך October 13th
<HaimN> שזה אומר עוד יומיים
<serfus> asw3_, נכון מאוד, זה סתם "לקטע"
<serfus> כשמדפיסים דיסקים, הם לא נראים צרובים
<serfus> אפשר לעשות את זה בדיוק כפי שקנוניקל עושים
<Rodensky> סופסוף היה לי זמן וסבלנות, הצלחתי לפרוץ לעצמי את הרוט
<Rodensky> :)
<serfus> מזל טוב
<serfus> כל הקטע של השביתה/מחאה לא מתסכל אותך? r
<serfus> Rodensky,
<Rodensky> ממש לא
<serfus> איך לא?
<new0> היי חברה
<new0> שנה טובה לכולם
#ubuntu-il 2011-10-12
<avihay> I found out that some patches I put into Qmmp will get to the official Ubuntu package, probably already got into Debian.
#ubuntu-il 2011-10-13
 * serfus takes out the decorations
<Rodensky> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/300050_2516505717268_1391991291_32984197_1836661865_n.jpg
<elad> is some here?
<elad> i need some help
<elad> משהו פה?
<nady> חג שמח
<serfus> חג שמח
<nady> מה שלומך
<serfus> מצויין, ואתה?
<nady> yuc
<nady> טוב
<nady> איך מבטלים עכבר בלינוקס?
<nady> jj
<nady> יש מישהו
<oneofthem> שלום
<matanya> וברכה
<Rodensky> דרעקס
<Rodensky> האם הלוקו הישראלי של אובונטו גדל בחודשים האחרונים?
<moshe742> לא ממש
#ubuntu-il 2011-10-14
<one> sup
<one> im muslam
<one> هلة
<one> والله
<one> الله اكبر
<muhmmad> sbl
<trew100> היי לכם
<trew100> שידרגתי לאובונטו החדש ואני מוצא את עצמי סר חבילה מסויימת
<trew100> חסר*
<trew100> אני צריך את Libopenal
<trew100> איך אני יכול להשיג אותה?
<matanya> אין במאגרים?
<trew100> לא
<trew100> לא שהוא מראה לי
<trew100> איך אני בודק דרך הקונסול?
<trew100> matanya: ?
<matanya> תנסה להתקין את OpenAL
<trew100> אוקי
<trew100> איל אני עושה את זה דרך הקונסול?
<matanya> יש חבילה כוז
<matanya> *כזו
<matanya> sudo apt-get install libopenal1
<trew100> איך*
<matanya> יש?
<trew100> כנראה שכן
<trew100> אבל הוא נועל לי את מערכת ההתקנה כי הוא כבר שעה מתקין לי פיירפוקס
<trew100> כמובן שהוא על 99% בכל הזמן הזה
<trew100> יש לי מה לחכות או להרוג את התהליך?
<matanya> מה זאת אומרת?
<matanya> זה לוקח כמה שניות
<trew100> אז זהו שלא
<matanya> מוזר
<trew100> אני יכול לגלוש בנט לצוטט והכל אבל הוא לא מוריד לי את החבילה
<matanya> אתה תמיד יכול להסיר ולהתקין מחש
<matanya> *חדש
<trew100> כן השאלה אם אני יהרוג את התהליך כמה זה יפריע לו
<matanya> הרבה, מן הסתם :)
<trew100> מקווה שהוא יסיים לפני שבת
<trew100> matanya: איך מצאת את השם של החבילה?
<trew100> אני צריך חבילה נוספת בשם libSDL וגם אותה הוא אומר שהיא לא נמצאת
<trew100> איך אני יכול לוודות את זה?
<matanya> חיפשתי במאגר החבילות
<trew100> עם איזה מנהל חבילות?
<matanya> שום מנהל חבילות
<matanya> אני בפדורה
<matanya> בדקתי ברשימת החבילות באתר של אובונטו
<trew100> אני בדיוק מוריד פדורה
<trew100> מקווה שהמצב שם יותר טוב
<Nadav> שלום
<Nadav> מישהו כבר שדרג לגרסה החדשה?
<Nadav> hi
<Nadav> anyone?
#ubuntu-il 2011-10-15
<asw3> avihay, פה?
<avihay> ya
<avihay> asw3:
<asw3> אתה יודע אם אפשר לגרום לקובץ של 720פ
<asw3> לשדר על פחות ?
<asw3> 720p
<asw3> אני פשוט רוצה להריץ את זה על מחשב חלש
<avihay> to transmit? to brodcast?
<asw3> לצפות בזה כלומר
<avihay> you want to lower the quality of a video
<asw3> למשל
<asw3> כדי שזה ירוץ חלק
<avihay> well, you can create the same video in a lower resolution. it can probably also be done in real time
<avihay> maybe mplayer has an input filter that lowers the quality on the fly
<asw3> mplayer =totem player?
<avihay> umm, maybe totem is an mplayer gui, I don't know
<asw3> בכלל ב- real time
<asw3> אני לא מצליח להריץ את זה
<asw3> הוא טוען שחסר  לו
<asw3> video/X-HX-AVC1
<asw3> למרות שב- vlc\mplayer
<asw3> זה כן עובד
<avihay> they use a different set of codecs
<asw3> יש לך מושג איזה מקודד צריך להוריד בשבילו?
<avihay> look at http://tivo-mplayer.sourceforge.net/docs/mplayer-man.html  at the halfpack option
<avihay> I don't use totem, but I guess it works with the gstreamer architecture. you can find codec packs in synaptic sorted by freedom
<avihay> or ask google
<avihay> asw3: gold mine: http://wiki.multimedia.cx/index.php?title=MPlayer_FAQ#General_Questions
<asw3>     * Try -lavdopts skipframe=nonref:skiploopfilter=all
<asw3> איפה בכלל יש ל- mplayer
<asw3> שורת פקודה?
<avihay> I'm guessing you'd want -vf scale=640:480
<avihay> yes, mplayer has virtually no gui
<avihay> and you might not have mplayer installed by deafult
<avihay> sudo apt-get install mplayer or something like that
<avihay> asw3: ^
<asw3> השמות דומים
<asw3> באמת שזה לא מותקן
<avihay> gmplayer should also play nice
<asw3> לא משנה לי איזה נגן
<asw3> העיקר שיעשה את העבודה
<asw3> וינגן על פחות
<avihay> gmplayer = mplayer with GTK uglyness around it
<nadi> hi
<avihay> hi
<nadi> #
<avihay> $
<asw3> אני רואה שהוא מותקן
<avihay> I mean *
<asw3> בעיקרון הפקודה עצמה איפה צריך לרשום אותה?
<avihay> open a terminal, try to tun it
<avihay> run*
<asw3> frame dropping
<asw3> יש מצב שזה קשור?
<avihay> ya, it means mplayer couldn't play the fram in time and had to skip it
<avihay> if it happend only in the start, then it's just the slowness of cashing the files, if it happens all the time, then it's too much for your system
<avihay> anyway, try mplayer -vf scale=640:480  <filename>      or some of the other solution they suggest
<asw3> אצטרך לחפש על זה
<asw3> error opening/intializing the selected video_out (-vo) device.
<asw3> משום מה הוא לא מסכים להפעיל את הקובץ
<avihay> wel, actualy, that's a problem creating the video window
<avihay> try again, or try another video output
<asw3> הסאונד הוא מצליח להפעיל
<asw3> אבל לא את הוידאו
<asw3> לא חשבתי שזה הולך להיות כל כך מסובך
<avihay> look for Specify a priority list of video output drivers in http://tivo-mplayer.sourceforge.net/docs/mplayer-man.html
<avihay> "http://tivo-mplayer.sourceforge.net/docs/mplayer-man.html"
<avihay> "Specify a priority list of video output drivers"
<avihay> asw3:  well, it'd be easyer to convert the file to a lower quality, then play with whatever player you'dlike
<asw3> עכשיו שינית את ההגדרות והצלחתי לפתוח את הוידאו
<asw3> צריך עכשיו לנסות להריץ את זה על פחות
<avihay> install a program called winff, it's a gui to ffmpeg, it's easy to use
<asw3> תודה אני אנסה משהו
<asw3> תאמת זה לא הכי נוח לעשות את כל ההמרות והכל
<asw3> אני פשוט לא יוריד כאלה פורמטים
<asw3> בכל זאת אני עובד עם מחשב חלש
<asw3> הפקודה שהבאת לי עכשיו עובדת
<asw3> הקטע שאין אפשרות להריץ
<asw3> וזה רץ דיי טוב האמת
<asw3> חבל שאין אפשרות להריץ
<asw3> הקטע עם הרזולוציה משנה הכל
<asw3> scale=640:480
<asw3> מעניין אם יש משהו יותר גרפי שאפשר גם להריץ את הסירטון
<asw3> זה ממש רץ חלק
<asw3> שמע זה שזה כבר רץ חלק
<asw3> זה כבר התקדמות
<asw3> עכשיו רק חסר את האפשרות להריץ
<asw3> ובעצם פתרתי את הבעיה
<nady> לילה טוב
<asw3> אפשר להכניס ערכים ל- config שיהיה קבוע 640:480?
<asw3> ואז פשוט להריץ רגיל?
<asw3> mplayer -lavdopts skiploopfilter=all file.mkv
<nadi> לילה טוב :)
<asw3> נתקע לי ה- mplayer :S
<asw3> למעשה תקע את כל המחשב
<asw3>            **** Your system is too SLOW to play this!  ****
<asw3> LOL
<asw3> vop=expand=640:480,scale=640:-2
<asw3> :O
<asw3> avihay, תודה רבה
<asw3> ואללה בזכותך מצאתי כיוון מה לחפש
<avihay> asw3: mplayer has a config file
<avihay> I think you can add it there
<asw3> כן הוספתי את השורה הזאתי
<avihay> man page...
<avihay> oh, cool
<asw3> ובעצם עכשיו מפעיל רגיל
<asw3> מגניב שבכלל המחשב מצליח להריץ את זה
<asw3> זה כאילו כבד עליו ממש
<avihay> you can use a lower res
<asw3> too many video packets in the buffer
<asw3> אולי בכל זאת זה כבד מידי?
<trew_> hi all
<trew_> i need help
<trew_> i intall kubuntu bat KDE no started
<trew_> i have log
<trew_> http://paste.kde.org/134161/
<trew_> או יש עברית
<trew_> מישהו יכול לעזור לי?
<avihay> next time trew_ comes along tell him: (EE) Failed to load module "nv" (module does not exist, 0)  - It's your proprietary nvidia module it didn't upgrade properly or somth. move or remove /etc/X11/xorg.conf and x will probably pick up from there, then use jocky-kde to reinstall the driver
<trew100> היי
<avihay>  <-- Yuval has left this server (Client Quit).
<trew100> התקנתי עכשיו אובונטו ואני לא מצליח להתקין שום תוכנה כי מאגר החבילות נעול
<avihay> [00:07] <avihay> next time trew_ comes along tell him: (EE) Failed to load module "nv" (module does not exist, 0)  - It's your proprietary nvidia module it didn't upgrade properly or somth. move or remove /etc/X11/xorg.conf and x will probably pick up from there, then use jocky-kde to reinstall the driver
<trew100> איך אני מחלץ אותו מהנעילה?
<trew100> serfus: זמין?
<trew100_> מישהו יודע מה הוא רוצה?
<trew100_> E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<trew100_> אני מנסה להתקין עם apt-get
<avihay> did you fix the nvidia issue?
<nicoco> נממ
<nicoco> אז תגידו
<nicoco> ה11.10 הזה שווה משהו?
<trew100_> nicoco: בנתיים אל תגע
<trew100_> שידרגתי ואכלתי את כל המערכת
<trew100_> סיוט מבחינתי
<avihay> shame non-LTS ubuntu isn't a consumer product
<nicoco> דווקא קראתי אחלה ריוויוז באינטרנט
<nicoco> יכול להיות שנדפק לך השדרוג באופן ספציפי
<avihay> there are faild upgreads all over the support channles
<nicoco> וואלה
<nicoco> אז אולי שווה לגבות ולהתקין נקי
<avihay> yes, something about moveing from /var to /run
<avihay> it verry well might be worth it nico
<nicoco> לפי מה שהבנתי הם הוסיפו תמיכה לתוכנות 32 ביט במערכות 64 ביט, כמו שצריך
<avihay> anyways, unity must be good, because you can't get worse then gnome
<nicoco> זה צעד מבורך
<nicoco> וגנום 3 זה דווקא סבבה אגוזים
<nicoco> אמנם דיפולטי, אבל מאוד נוח ואינטואיטיבי
<avihay> gnome 3 is kind of a step in the right direction, maybe it's context understanding is superior to anything I've seen (though from the little I've seen of win7, not by much)
<avihay> but then again, activities is walking a while in the right direction, on a different track. and with nepomuk gaining some speed, I belive KDE will get "There" way, WAY faster
<avihay> admirably, it needs a lot of polish, and more app awareness. most KDE apps will get there fast just because they are self defined as KDE apps. and if you had a look at Plasma-Active, they might be a little limiting, but they use activities to an even greater effect
<avihay> I think the rest of the KDE shells (desktop/netbook) will follow it too
#ubuntu-il 2011-10-16
<trew100> אני רק לא מבין למה הם שמו ב-KDE את מנהל החבילות הדפוק הזה
<trew100> שלא רק שלא מוצא לי כלום אלא גורם לנעילה טוטאלית של מערכת החבילות
<avihay> kpackagekit? ya, I don't get it either, never could adapt to adapt either
<avihay> I always install synaptic. well, kpackagekit is now a thing of the past. muon stepped out to the plate and was better on the first  release then kpk can ever hope to be, and it should me getting really close to synaptic right about now
<trew100> לא
<trew100> הוא דווקא היה טוב יחסית
<trew100> הם הכניסו מנהל חבילות חדש בשם מיואן
<trew100> הוא נראה יפה וטוב אבל הוא עדיין לא הועיל לי בכלום
<trew100> רק נעל לי את המערכת
<trew100> avihay: עם איזה מנהל חבילות אתה משתמש?
<avihay> synaptic. kpackagekit can seriously mess up your system if you let it do it's thing, that thing is a menace. come 10.10 I'll switch to Muon. it's the only package manager that I know of that has the potential to surpass synaptic, including synaptic itself
<avihay> oh, and apt-get
<trew100> חח
<trew100> אני מוריד עכשיו את סינפטיק מקווה שהוא יעבוד לי טוב
<avihay> seriously, apt-get rulz!
<trew100> אגב איך אתה מחפש חבילות עם apt-get?
<avihay> what version oh kubuntu are ya useing?
<trew100> 11×¥10
<trew100> זאת אומרת  11.10
<avihay> with apt-cashe search, I think, I usually actually use google to search packages for use with apt-get
<avihay> then why not use meuon?
<avihay> muon*
<trew100> הוא לא מביא תוצאות למרות שהם קיימות
<trew100> למשל תחפש איתו את החבילה libopenal
<trew100> קדחת אם הוא יתן לך משהו
<trew100> וכשהוא לא מצליח להתקין הוא משאיר את מנהל החבילות מעול ואז גם apt-get לא יעזור לך
<trew100> הפיתרון זה למחוק את קובץ הנעילה בקש של מנהל החבילות
<avihay> humm, I remember synaptic behaving like that a while back (search feature broken)
<trew100> אבל למה להשתגע כל כך
<avihay> mkeys, I understand, synaptic is a solid package manager (it's search could still be improved...)
<trew100> חלק מהחבילות הוא כן מציג בחיפוש
<trew100> אבל זה לא שווה כלום אם הוא לא אמין
<trew100> סינפטיק מחפש טוב?
<avihay> yes, mostly
<avihay> I found a quirk or two where it displays one result, then I add another letter to my quarry and it shows me lots of other results
<trew100> avihay: למה אני לא מצליח להתקין את קפקאג'קיט?
<avihay> why would you want to do that?
<trew100> kpackagekit:
<trew100>  Depends: apper אך אינה עומדת להיות מותקנת
<avihay> package collision or somth like that
<trew100> אני משתמש עם סינפטיק
<avihay> get synaptic, it will serve you well
<asw3> סינפטיק נחמד מאוד
<trew100> אבל מכוער רצח
<asw3> אבישי בסוף ויתרתי על לנגן hd במחשב אצלי
<avihay> kpackagekit CAN break your system
<asw3> בטרמינל הוא הזהיר אותי לא לנגן אבל לא הקשבתי לו
<avihay> I'm not avishay
<asw3> אביחי
<trew100> אה אוקי את זה לא ידעתי
<asw3> לרגע לא קראתי טוב
<avihay> but that explains why you PMed me with that question at that time
<asw3> avihay, כנראה שיש דרישות מינימום בשביל לנגן את זה
<asw3> כלומר ניסינו לשנות את הרזולוציה
<asw3> אבל זה היה יותר מידי עבור המחשב המסכן הזה
<nicoco> אחח
<asw3> מה גם שאני עובד עם כרטיס מסך מובנה
<nicoco> מחשבים חלשים והיידפינישן?
<trew100> אגב שוחרר רקונק 0.8 עם webkit 2.2
<nicoco> ועוד כרטיס מובנה?
<asw3> שכנראה גם לא כל כך עזר
<asw3> מה רע לנסות
<asw3> בהתחלה זה עבד
<asw3> ועבד טוב
<asw3> עד שהתחרפן
<nicoco> טוב, תלוי עד כמה חלש המחשב
<avihay> use winff, convert to a simpler format
<nicoco> אבל בדרך כלל זה שוחט אותם
<asw3> אפשר להמיר גם על מחשב חלש?
<nicoco> לעבד וידאו יישחוט אותו עוד יותר
<asw3> אולי רק הבעיה זה הכרטיס מסך
<nicoco> לול
<nicoco> אם הוא לא מצליח לעשות decode כמו שצריך אני מניח שהוא ייסתבך עם encode
<nicoco> מה המפרט הטכני?
<asw3> אני לא הבנתי אף פעם מה הדרישות מינימום ל- hd
<asw3> amd sempron 1.7
<nicoco> אין ממש "דרישות מינימום"
<nicoco> זה פשוט קודק אחר
<nicoco> עד לפני כמה שנים השתמשו בXvid
<asw3> אבל הקודק הזה דורש הרבה משאבים
<trew100> avihay: איך אני יודע אם מה שסינפטיק מציג לי הוא 64 ביט או 32 ביט?
<asw3> כלומר יש מינימום מסוים
<asw3> שבעלדיו זה לא יעבוד טוב
<nicoco> לרוב
<nicoco> ועכשיו כתבו קודק שעובד יותר טוב בפחות משקל
<nicoco> H264
<nicoco> אבל הוא דורש יותר כוח מהמחשב כדי לפענח אותו
<nicoco> אז זה די גבולי
<asw3> שמע המחשב הזה בנס עובד
<nicoco> עד כמה הוא גרוע?
<avihay> mmm, good question. synaptic should show you only packages for your arch,
<nicoco> כמה ליבות יש למעבד?
<asw3> ליבות?
<asw3> לול
<nicoco> כמה זיכרון פיסי?
<asw3> 1024 ddr1
<nicoco> פנטיום?
<asw3> AMD
<nicoco> רחמנא ליצלן
<asw3> שמע לרוב הוא מספק אותי
<nicoco> טוב, אז אכן נס שהוא עבד
<nicoco> מה שכן
<nicoco> איזה HD אתה מנסה לנגן?
<asw3> נדמה לי שזה h264
<nicoco> מה הרזולוציה ומתי הורדת אותו?
<asw3> mp4
<nicoco> רזולוציה חביבי
<asw3> אממ
<asw3> 720p
<nicoco> בדקת קבצים ישנים של HD?
<asw3> שמע הצלחתי להריץ עם רזולציה נמוכה יותר
<asw3> אבל פתאום ה- mplayer
<asw3> החליט לזרוק error
<trew100> avihay: מכיר אובונטו טוב?
<nicoco> לא נשמע סימפטי
<asw3> במחשב הזה הכי הרבה הרצתי divx
<nicoco> ויאלסי זה לא בשבילך, אני מבין?
<trew100> asw3: מה בקשר ל-VLC?
<asw3> וזה רץ חלק
<avihay> no, hate gnome, use KDE
<asw3> ב- vlc אי אפשר להקטין רזולוציה
<asw3> כמו ה- mplayer
<asw3> אני משתמש גם ב- vlc
<nicoco> הו
<asw3> כל נגן והיעוד שלו
<nicoco> אבל ניסית אותו?
<trew100> avihay: חח מכיר
<asw3> כן
<trew100> את החדש לא ניסיתי עדיין
<asw3> על רזולוציה הרגילה
<nicoco> לא עובד?
<asw3> הוא בכלל לא מריץ
<nicoco> פפפ
<avihay> maybe you can lower resolution in VLC, need to look for a command line option, probably, but I was 100% sure mplayer could
<asw3> זה מריץ עם לאגים
<avihay> that's why we looked at mplayer first
<asw3> הוא באמת עשה את העבודה
<asw3> אבל התחיל להקפיץ איזה ארור
<nicoco> פעם ניסיתי למצוא מדריך לcore-avc
<nicoco> בשביל mplayer
<asw3> too many video packets in te buffer
<nicoco> אבל בסוף ויתרתי כי זה לא באמת היה נחוץ לי
<nicoco> אבל יש מצב שזה יכול לפתור לך את הבעיה
<asw3> the*
<asw3> אם לא היה זורק את הארור הזה
<nicoco> הוא מקפיץ לך אותה גם על לא HD?
<asw3> יכלתי להמשיך להריץ
<asw3> כי הוא הריץ את זה חלק
<asw3> אממ אני לא מאמין
<nicoco> תבדוק רגע
<asw3> עד עכשיו divx רץ פה בכל הנגנים יפה
<nicoco> divx זה איכסה
<asw3> לא כזה
<asw3> dvd-rip
<asw3> זה עוד סביר
<nicoco> יש הבדל בין מקודד למקור
<nicoco> dvd-rip - מקור
<nicoco> divx - מקודד
<asw3> המקור משתמש במקודד לא?
<asw3> נגיד שחרורים של סדרות
<asw3> או כל מיני אלה
<nicoco> dvd-rip אומר שקרעו את הוידאו מדיוידי
<nicoco> כלומר, המקור של מה שאתה רואה היה פעם דיוידי
<asw3> אבל היתה המרה
<nicoco> divx זה מה שהשתמשו בו בשביל שהקובץ יהיה במשקל נורמלי
<asw3> המקור כבר לא כל כך רלוונטי
<nicoco> ושתוכל לנגן אותו על נגן רגיל
<asw3> כי מה שקובע הוא התוצאה עצמה לא?
<nicoco> שניהם
<nicoco> אם המקור מחורבן, אז התוצאה לא תהיה יותר טובה
<asw3> זה ברור
<nicoco> לעומת זאת אם אתה מגדיר למקודד חרא של הגדרות
<nicoco> כמו שהרבה תוכנות אוטומטיות עושות היום
<asw3> אבל מבחינת הטכנולוגיה אם אני לוקח קובץ איכותי ומעביר אותו לפורמט divx
<nicoco> המקור יכול להיות גדול
<asw3> האיכות לא תהיה יותר מידי משהו
<nicoco> שוב, זה תלוי בהגדרות
<nicoco> bitrate
<trew100> avihay: מכיר אפשרות לשדרג את גרסת הKDE שיש אצלי למשהו חדש יותר?
<asw3> הכי הרבה שצפיתי ממש היה DVDR
<nicoco> היום יש בלוריי
<avihay> the newest KDE version is 4.7.2, there are upgrade instructions on the kubuntu main site
<nicoco> 1080P
<nicoco> תאווה לעיניים
<asw3> 1080p זה לא הקריעה?
<nicoco> זה הרזולוציה
<asw3> ראיתי בתאילנד בלורי אמיתי
<asw3> זה ממש יותר יפה מהמציאות
<avihay> lol
<asw3> הרצתי עכשיו סרט על
<asw3> 640 x 256
<asw3> אין בנתיים הודעת שגיאה
<nicoco> שזאת חרא רזולוציה, לול
<trew100> מנסה
<nicoco> בטח יש לך מסך די קטן אם אתה מוכן לסבול את זה
<asw3> בדרך כלל אני דווקא צופה על מסך טוב
<asw3> 42
<asw3> עוד לא ניצלתי את ה- hdmi שבו
<nicoco> דרך המחשב?
<asw3> דרך DVD
<asw3> שמחובר בקומפוננט
<nicoco> אוקיי, הגיוני
<asw3> ויוצא גם לרסיבר בדיגיטלי
<asw3> עם קואקס
<nicoco> נממ
<asw3> ברסיבר אין לי hdmi
<asw3> בטח זה יהיה מגבלה
<nicoco> שטויות
<asw3> כי אני גם חובב של סאונד
<asw3> זה יותר חשוב לי
<nicoco> אע?
<trew100> avihay: אחת הבדיחות קבל
<trew100> sudo: ppa:kubuntu-ppa/ppa: command not found
<nicoco> מה הקשר?
<nicoco> HDMI זה תקן של כבלים להעברת וידאו :|
<asw3> שמתי לב שברוב המכשירים החדשים הם מעבירים עם HDMI
<avihay> trew100: you didn't read the instructions
<asw3> למשל סטרימרים וכאלה
<avihay> that's the data you need to supply to a program to add the repositorie
<asw3> פחות ראיתי כאלה עם יציאת קואקס
<nicoco> נכון, כי זה יכול להסתדר מעולה עם תכנים ב1080P
<nicoco> וקואקס זה יותר מסורבל
<avihay> go to your favorit package manager. who am I kidding, just go to synaptic
<asw3> הטלוזיה דווקא תומכת ב- 1080P
<avihay> go to repositories
<asw3> שמע אני לא אחליף עכשיו את הרסיבר
<avihay> 3rd partie->add
<asw3> הוא עושה את העבודה
<avihay> paste
<asw3> מבחינת סאונד אני דיי מרוצה ממנו
<nicoco> למה שתחליף?
<avihay> enter ok done, refresh your package cashe
<nicoco> בשביל HDMI?
<asw3> חשבתי על זה שאם ארצה לראות תכני HD
<asw3> תהיה לי קצת בעיה
<nicoco> מבחינת סאונד HDMI לא יישנה לך כלום
<asw3> נכון אבל שוב אם אקנה סטרימר
<nicoco> ומבחינת תכניי HD הוא צריך להריץ לך בלי בעיה
<asw3> קרוב לוודאי שלא יהיה שם יציאה כזאתי
<asw3> מבחינת וידאו אין בעיה
<asw3> אני פשוט מחבר לטלויזיה
<asw3> מבחינת הסאונד צריך לחשוב מה עושים
<nicoco> HDMI זה וידאו :\
<asw3> גם סאונד וגם וידאו
<nicoco> כמובן
<asw3> ואין לי ברסיבר כניסה כזאתי
<nicoco> אבל הדגש הוא על וידאו
<nicoco> כל כבל אחר שהוא גם סאונד וגם וידאו יספיק לך
<nicoco> אתה לא תרגיש את ההבדל בסאונד
<asw3> מה שהופך את זה ליותר בעיתי
<nicoco> אבל אתה לא מחוייב דווקא לכבל הזה
<asw3> שמע אני לא רוצה שהסאונד יהיה דרך הטלויזיה
<trew100> avihay: הצלחתי אבל סינפטיק מוצק שאין לי מפתח ציבורי
<nicoco> אז אתה צריך להיות עוד יותר שמח שאין לך HDMI
<trew100> איך אני משיג אתו?
<nicoco> יש לך מערכת?
<trew100> צועק*
<asw3> יש לי רסיבר
<asw3> ללא HDMI
<asw3> יש שם רק קואקס\אופטי
<asw3> ועוד מלא אנלוגים
<asw3> בטלוזיה דווקא יש HDMI
<avihay> don't remember, maybe there's somth in the repository guid. it didn't cause me any trouble when I added that repo
<avihay> anyway, it will work, just bug you that stuff hasn't been authenticated
<nicoco> לרסיבר יש סאונד משל עצמו?
<nicoco> לאן אתה רוצה לחבר את הסאונד?
<asw3> הסאונד רק לרסיבר
<asw3> זה שאין לי ברסיבר HDMI הופך את זה לבעיתי
<asw3> אני צריך לחשוב על פיתרון טוב
<asw3> יש לך רעיון מה אפשר לעשות?
<asw3> אני ממש לא רוצה להתפשר על הסאונד
<asw3> כרגע הפשרה היא על הוידאו
<asw3> אם אני כבר אקנה משהו אני ארצה שהוא יהיה גם וגם
<nicoco> אם תקנה משהו, עשה טובה וקנה מחשב חדש
<nicoco> לדעתי זה הדבר שהכי תצטרך
<asw3> חשבתי על לקנות מדיה סנטר
<asw3> אבל זה טיפה יקר
<asw3> מחשב לעצמי בנתיים אני לא צריך יותר מזה
<asw3> אבל אם ארצה לראות סרטי HD
<asw3> אהיה חייב לקנות משהו
<asw3> כי עם מחשב כזה אין מה לדבר בכלל
<nicoco> לא תרצה לראות אותם בטלוויזיה?
<asw3> רק בטלוזיה
<nicoco> אחרת למה הרסיבר?
<asw3> היעוד של לראות סרטים הוא רק מול הטלוזיה והרסיבר
<asw3> במחשב אין מצב שאני אראה
<asw3> חוץ מזה שבמחשב אם אני רוצה לראות אני צריך גם כרטיס קול טוב
<asw3> שידע להעביר סאונד
<nicoco> אז מה הקטע של המחשב?
<asw3> המדיה סנטר זה נטו לסרטים
<asw3> הוא יחליף את ה- DVD
<nicoco> כלומר, אם תרצה לראות סרטי HD אז מה הקשר שלהם למחשב?
<nicoco> תראה אותם ישר דרך הרסיבר או המדיה סנטר או מה שבא לך
<asw3> להריץ אותם ממחשב\מסטרימר
<asw3> כרגע אין לי איך לשדר סרטי HD
<asw3> אני מתלבט בכלל מה לקנות
<asw3> שיתאים לרסיבר שלי שאין בו HDMI
<asw3> שזה הבעיה העיקרית
<asw3> ברסיברים חדשים אין את הבעיה הזאתי
<asw3> הם יודעים לטפל בהכל
<trew100> avihay: עם איזה דפדפן אתה משתמש?
<trew100> אני עכשיו מנסה את רקונק
<trew100> אבל חסר לי שאני לא יכול להפעיל איתו פלאש
<trew100> חוץ מזה הוא ממש מהיר
<avihay> I use rekonq for face-book(I don't really use facebook) or some tor browsing, chromium (Google chrome with less dial home Google spy-ware in it) for Google services, and chromium anonymous mode for java-script intensive sites I want to see once in a while, and Firefox with noscript for my serious brousing
<avihay> you can run flash with rekonq, I do
<asw3> rekonq זה דפדפן חדש?
<asw3> nicoco, מה אתה אומר יש מוצר שיוכל לספק לי את הצרכים האלה?
<avihay> yes, it's "renewed" konqurer
<asw3> יעבוד טוב על גנום?
<avihay> yes, but it's not that impressive
<avihay> and it's as memory inefficient as chrome, even worse, actually
<avihay> browser tab count: rekonq: 1-3 chromium 2-5 firefox: 100 or 250 or 1000, depending on your perspective. memory usage: rekonq: 100M chromium: 120M firefox: 550M
<nicoco> asw3 - כן, מחשב
<nicoco> כזה שיוכל להתחבר עם HDMI ועם יציאת קול
<nicoco> יש היום גרפיקה מובנית במעבדים
<nicoco> i3 i5 i7
<nicoco> זה יחסוך לך כרטיס מסך
<asw3> מה לא חייב כרטיס מסך?
<nicoco> והלוחות אם החדשים בדרך כלל עם סאונד מובנה די מפוצץ
<asw3> כלומר חסכנו פה סביבות ה- 600 שח
<nicoco> לי יש שש יציאות ושומעים פצצה
<asw3> איזה יציאות?
<asw3> אופטי וכאלה?
<nicoco> יציאות סאונד
<avihay> asw3: trew100: read my estimates, they arn't that far off the mark
<nicoco> בין היתר
<asw3> firefox זולל הכי הרבה
<asw3> פיי
<nicoco> למרות שאל תקח ממני דוגמא, המחשב שלי מחזיק בחומרה הכי טובה עד לפני חודשיים
<nicoco> לפני שיצאו הקסאון האלה של אינטל
<nicoco> מכונות רצח
<asw3> כמה עלה המחשב שלך?
<avihay> ya, but with x20 or x50 or x200 more tabs
<nicoco> 4500 שקל
<avihay> it only takes 5 time more memory
<nicoco> אבל הבאתי חלק מהחלקים מחו"ל
<nicoco> למעשה ייבאתי את כולו חוץ מהספק כוח והמארז
<trew100> לא ברור מה קורה לי עם הנט
<trew100> הוא מציג לי IRC אבל שום דבר אחר בקשר לגלישה
<asw3> האינטרנט לאחרונה נהיה איטי
<trew100> אפילו גוגל הוא לא מוכן לטעון
<nicoco> כי אותם די קשה להעלות למטוס, לול
<nicoco> והאינטרנט איטי כי זה חג
<nicoco> כל הילדי חופש מושטטים עליו 24\6
<nicoco> 24\7*
<asw3> אני לא מתכוון להשקיע 4500 שח רק בשביל מחשב שישמש להזרמת מדיה
<asw3> אין משהו זול יחסית שיכול לספק לי את התמורה?
<trew100> ובאמת סינפטיק עושה עבודה טובה
<avihay> the cheepest 800-1000NIS computer you can buy today is more then enough for a media center, onboard GFX and all
<asw3> 1000 שח אתה רציני?
<asw3> כולל HDD
<avihay> you can go for even less
<avihay> ya, well, depends on hdd size
<nicoco> יש משהו זול
<asw3> הסטרימר הכי זול שראיתי עולה 800
<asw3> אז מחשב 1000
<nicoco> אבל ביקשת את המפרט שלי
<asw3> זה דיי מפתיע תאמת
<asw3> ואללה ומחשב כזה לא יתקשה להריץ hd?
<asw3> שזה בעצם היעוד שלו
<avihay> my media center was around 1200NIS, includeing a media center case, and a 250GB hdd (kinda small). I bought a capture card with an ir blaster/remote for 513 NIS a while back so I use that
<avihay> it happliy runs XBMC and Deluge and shows everything I through at it (though I have some anime with reversed text)
<avihay> used to run mythTV too, but it was to advanced for my parents
<asw3> אין סיכוי שהיו מסתדרים איתו?
<nicoco> טוב, הרבה פעמים יש למכשירים כאלה בעיה עם ASS
<nicoco> שזה הפורמט הקלאסי שמשתמשים בו לתרגם אנימה
<avihay> oh, it doesn't have HDMI SPIDE FBI NSA or any of those initialls, but it's plain ole VGA drives the full HD LCD screen it's attached to
<nicoco> יש אנשים שלא ישימו לב להבדל
<trew100> avihay: איך אתה משתמש בפלאש עם רקונק?
<nicoco> בין אנלוג לדיגיטל
<nicoco> כלומר
<trew100> אצלי הוא מציע להוסיף פלאגין
<nicoco> VGA - DVI - HDMI
<nicoco> ובשבילם סתם חבל לשפוך על זה כל כך הרבה כסף
<avihay> the simple 3.5" audio connection drives the screen's built in speakers just fine, and I bet I could turn it's line in/mic into outputs for serround if I really wanted to
<avihay> trew100:  then do it
<avihay> or just install kubuntu restricted extras or flashplugin yourself
<asw3> עכשיו אחרי שאמרת את הסכום של המחשב
<asw3> נשאר רק לבדוק מה יותר נוח
<avihay> <nicoco> [03:34  ] ‬‏ ובשבילם סתם חבל לשפוך על זה כל כך הרבה כסף
<avihay> agreed
<avihay> no noticeable quality improvement
<trew100> זה בדיוק הבעיה שבכללי יש לי פלאש
<asw3> בטלוזיה אצלי עם vga
<asw3> הוא לא נותן לשים 1080
<avihay> I don't really know, for me it Just works (tm)
<asw3> הוא מוריד מהרזולוציה קצת
<trew100> סליחה מסתבר שהוא לא מזהה לי את הפלאש גלמרות שהוא מותקן
<trew100> טוב אני יראה מה הבעיה שלו
<avihay> maybe you can fore it with modlines in an xorg.conf
<asw3> אתם רואים הבדל משמעותי בין DVD  ל- HD
<asw3> מבחינת סאונד או מבחינת וידאו?
<avihay> DAC ICs became so fast that it analog isn't really analong for a long while now
<avihay> yes, DVD is not HD, there's a quality difference. but I don't find it bothering me
<asw3> ברור שיש הבדל
<asw3> אבל מבחינת העין?
<asw3> או האוזן?
<nicoco> אחח
<avihay> my ear got hammered by the army, so I can't really tell, but if you look for a quality difference, you will find it
<nicoco> אתם יודעים מה הפירוש של HD?
<nicoco> High Definition
<nicoco> כלומר, הבחנה גבוהה
<avihay> visual quality*
<nicoco> יש לך יותר נקודות להבחין בהן
<trew100> טוב בגלל זה רקונק לא עובד לי עכשיו
<trew100> klauncher said: אירעה שגיאה בטעינת "kio_http".
<avihay> as for sound, I don't know
<nicoco> (רזולוציה יותר גבוהה)
<avihay> you need to close rekonq first
<nicoco> זה מדבר רק על הוידאו
<nicoco> לא על הסאונד
<asw3> הסאונד נהפך ללא רלוונטי פה?
<nicoco> הסאונד יכול להיות הכל, כל מה שמי שהכין את הקובץ רצה שהוא יהיה
<nicoco> בין אם זה flac, acc, or mp3
<avihay> nicoco: never really thought bout it, not that I care that much
<nicoco> וכמה ערוצים שהוא יהיה
<asw3> נגיד אני אתן לך דוגמא קלאסית עם סאונד
<asw3> אפשר לשים
<nicoco> זה לא קשור לאיכות של הוידאו
<asw3> 24-bit/96hz Vinyl
<asw3> אבל זה רק יפה מבחינת טכנית
<asw3> האוזן לא תצליח לשמוע
<nicoco> זה תלוי מאוד במספר הערוצים, כמה רמקולים יש לך, באיזה איכות הם...
<trew100> לא ברור איך אבל מסתבר שהצלחתי להזיק לו
<nicoco> כשאתה מדבר על איכות של סאונד זה שונה לגמרי מאיכות של וידאו
<trew100> והוא לא מוכן לטעון שום דף
<trew100> חבל
<avihay> sec
<avihay> when you talk about DVD, do you meen the standard non-compressed video with 5.1 channel sound? or just stuff you can throw on a DVD?
<nicoco> זה יכול להיות גם מקור לקובץ מקודד
<asw3> 5.1 מינימום כן
<nicoco> הרבה פעמים מה שתמצא באינטרנט
<asw3> זה ההשואה שרציתי לעשות
<nicoco> זה קבצים שלקחו מדיוידי
<nicoco> קודדו למשהו אחר
<nicoco> ושינמכו לשני ערוצים
<nicoco> כדי לחסוך מקום
<asw3> חסכו מקום על חשבון האיכות?
<nicoco> בהחלט
<nicoco> הרבה פעמים עושים את זה
<avihay> with mpeg4 compression you can put about 7 times worth of DVD quality video into one DVD
<nicoco> היום זה מיושן
<nicoco> h264 מגיע לאותן תוצאות בכמעט חצי משקל
<asw3> בכלל לצרוב זה נחשב מיושן
<avihay> the quality suffers a little with compression artifacts, but there are filters that clean it up nicely, and it even looks better then the original, if you play it on a higher resolution screen
<asw3> אני עדיין צורב דיסקים
<nicoco> אביחי, זה לא נכון מה שאתה אומר
<nicoco> ממש לא
<avihay> why not?
<nicoco> כדי לעבוד עם פילטרים
<nicoco> אתה צריך בנאדם שיודע מה הוא עושה
<nicoco> ובכל קיווץ אתה מאבד פרטים
<nicoco> זה נכון שאתה יכול לחדד ולנקות באופן מרהיב ממש
<nicoco> אבל זה שעות של עבודה
<avihay> I'm talking bout anti-compression artifact filters that get applied in real time
<nicoco> x264 מכיל כמה פילטרים יפים
<nicoco> אבל זה עדיין לא זה
<nicoco> אתה עדיין תאבד פרטים
<avihay> <avihay> the quality suffers a little with compression artifacts, but there are filters that clean it up nicely
<asw3> מעניין כל הקטע הזה
#ubuntu-il 2012-10-08
<shay> girls live in netanya here , im french
<shay82> בוקר טוב וחג שמח לכולם
<shay82> יש לי שני כוננים קשיחים שונים המחוברים למחשב באחד כבר יושב חלונות 7 עכשיו רציתי להתקין בכונן השני אובונטו ושיהיה אפשרות לבחור בין מערכות ההפעלה בהפעלת המחשב   אבל ברגע שאני נכנס להתקנה של האובונטו הוא לא מזה לי את הוינדוס יש לציין שאני מעונ×
<shay82> יש לי שני כוננים קשיחים שונים המחוברים למחשב באחד כבר יושב חלונות 7 עכשיו רציתי להתקין בכונן השני אובונטו ושיהיה אפשרות לבחור בין מערכות ההפעלה בהפעלת המחשב   אבל ברגע שאני נכנס להתקנה של האובונטו הוא לא מזה לי את הוינדוס יש לציין שאני בוחר 
<horny> הייי
<Dorange> hi all
<Interruptus> דוראנג'
<Interruptus> זה כמעט כמו דודג' דוראנגו
<Dorange> כמעט אבל לא
<Dorange> אני מריץ כרגע סימולציה של 12.04 על מכונה וירטואלית שמדמה מחשב מיני נייד חלש
<Dorange> היא רצה יופי
<Dorange> אבל אני לא מצליח למצוא חבילות כמו AIRCRACK-NG במאגרים
<Dorange> איך אני מוסיף לסינפטיק את השרת שממנו מורידים בBT5
<Dorange> מישהו יודע?
#ubuntu-il 2012-10-09
<matanya> מישהו כאן מחפש עבודה?
<matanya> @ asw3_  avihay govatent GuySoft HeN moshe742 ?
#ubuntu-il 2012-10-10
<xxx> hi
<tomorrow> the tinyurl in topic seems wrong
<tomorrow> for friday are developers who use non-ubuntu invited?
<tomorrow> (feel free to answer after I disconnect; I'll check logs)
<avihay> anyone know what tomorrow was talking bout?
<avihay> matanya: משרת סטודנט באזור חיפה במקרה?
<matanya> עיר הקודש. משרה מלאה
<rindolf> Hi all.
<rindolf> moshe742: here?
#ubuntu-il 2012-10-12
<SexyGirl> hi all
#ubuntu-il 2013-10-07
<rb____> היי אביחי ברצוני להתקין את הלינוקס בהביוס איך אני מתקין על מחשב ללא מערכת הפעלה
<Avihay> rb?
#ubuntu-il 2013-10-09
<uri___> hi all
<uri___> I need help about linux unbuntu installtion
<uri___> can someone help me?
<uri___> de
<passiveobserver> hello again.
<avihay> hi
#ubuntu-il 2014-10-06
<kamkam_> hello
<kamkam_> my friends
#ubuntu-il 2014-10-07
<tal> יש פה מישהו?
<tal> some one is here?
<asd_> שלום
